# Bettas Have Personality Video Contest! (Promoting betta welfare)



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

This contest is approved by Sakura8 and the moderator team. However, *BettaFish.com** contest and the forum staff are not involved in any way.*

This contest will use Youtube as the platform. The idea behind this contest is improve betta welfare. I'd like you to show that bettas are not “just a fish” that they have personality, enjoy bigger tanks and can be absolutely great companions given the chance.
What I hope will happen when the contest is over are two things:


People see your video on youtube when searching for info on bettas
You will also upload the videos to your cell phones and start showing them to pet store employees and to potential betta buyers in the store to encourage better care and conditions for them. Video is a brief and fun format everyone can enjoy and is perfect to start a dialogue. :-D
The personality part is what I strongly want to show in your videos. Your intro on youtube should talk about your fish and mention the ideal tank conditions, mention they should have heaters and the other ideals we strive for to have happy and healthy bettas. The video can be up to 2:30 min. You can use music but it must come from the Youtube video editor list so that it's certain the music is approved for use on Youtube. There are thousands of songs you should be able to find something you like.

So get those cameras out and start filming!:-D Show us how wonderful and cute your betas are! Show how excited they are to interact with you! You can use more than one betta but it’s suggested that you use less fish for a more focused theme. You must own the bettas shown. The contest will run until May 10th so you will have plenty of time to get great clips edit them if needed and submit them. I’d like two more judges if possible if anyone wants to volunteer.

The prizes are: First place: $10 amazon.com egift gift card (you provide your email) so you can buy more stuff for your betta! 2nd place: Indian almonds c+ grade from Amy on ebay (about $7.00 value) Third place; a Betta bumper Sticker (or laptop whatever you want to stick it on) from CafePress.com $4.25 category economy shipping. You can pick the betta sticker so long as it falls into that price category. For the 2nd and third place prizes you would need to PM your address to me. I will send the order confirmation number after the orders are completed. The indian almond leave are coming from Singapore and can take two weeks or so to arrive. There is no intent to promote any website in mentioning prizes it's simply to let you know what you will recieve.


----------



## crystalicethorn (Mar 12, 2013)

Sounds interesting. Thought trying to squeeze my bettas personality into a 2:30 min long video will be tough!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

What is this Youtube list of music that is mentioned? I've never heard of it and I just use random songs off my itunes and whatnot. Is it possible to give a link to this? I think this is great idea as well! When I look at Youtube it's not too many healthy Betta's or knowledgeable people unless you look for something specific.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I made the video time short because you have a short time to catch a busy person's attention in a store that you probably don't know. If you go a little over you won't get dinged but try to keep it very short with the purpose in consideration.
There isn't a link you must be signed into your account to see it. Here are pictures of what you will see: You will click on edit after your video is uploaded









Once you have clicked on edit at the top of your screen you will see audio with a musical note next to it click on on audio and to the right some songs will come up in different catagories. At the bottom there is a search area to allow you to search for more music. For anyone new to this search Youtube for videos on how to make a Youtube video, edit a Youtube video, Video Manager ect you will get more pointers.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

But can't I just edit it and add music and stuff before I upload it? It's what I do with my other videos. I couldn't possibly think of what YouTube might think as "inappropriate" music!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

If you own the rights to the music you can use it. Since the videos will be posted on this forum we want to follow some basic rules. If you use the music listed on the Youtube list it approved for your use and there are no copywright issues. Thus the video will always be out there for enjoyment and education of betta owners and never get flagged or be forced to be taken down. The other advantage to using Youtube for music is it will enable someone who less experienced with making videos to add music in minutes. You can click a few buttons and walk away and come back and it's all done for you.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That's cool and all and I completely understand, definitely easier for those who aren't as verse with editing. But I've had plenty of videos up with random music off my itunes and never had a problem? Never even heard of someone getting in trouble for using music in their video. Or should I just stop talking and let everyone follow the rules? Lol sorry to be a bother.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Because we are on this forum lets stick with the list. I want to sure we post material people can say is theirs.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I am going to extend the contest until May 31st to give ample time for people to participate.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Great idea, with all the talent in this forum should be fun!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

jadaBlu said:


> Because we are on this forum lets stick with the list. I want to sure we post material people can say is theirs.



Thanks jadaBlu that is a great idea to stick with the list since this is a forum, you are totally right. I cant wait to see those videos !!!


----------



## betta1015 (Apr 25, 2013)

im in i like the idea by


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

So this is Gay Tony. He's my little sweetheart, and his IDGAF attitude really puts a spring in my step. He's got more personality than he knows what to do with, and aggressively surfs the glass whenever he sees someone's face. If you hide, he will get all sedate. He sees you, he goes bonkers. On top of that, he won't just eat food. He has to hunt it. He either will eat by jumping out of the water or by chasing the pellet once it starts to sink. Both are in this video! He's named after the cocaine-addicted Gay club owner from GTA IV, and I think the personality of the character really crept its way into this little fish's head! 


Sorry the video is 3 minutes long.  Had to put an extra 30 seconds in to highlight his hunting habits! Oh and the youtube music couldn't be added to my video, so I re-uploaded it with some random ambience, non-copyrighted club music. >_<; Sorry, but I thought it better than having a silent video. Stupid youtube! Oh well, it goes along with his personality. Best of luck to all contestants! <3

http://youtu.be/yXsRPdCKYrs


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

I love it! The music is perfect


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks Rachel! I sure thought so. Little flamboyant psychopath... <3


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

He's a cutie! I like how he jumps to get his food!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

I have one to enter. :3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afSZhrQYv2I


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Mashiro what a very pretty guy you have ! He sure loves that IAL hammock to swim under, one time I saw my guy Perseus try to jump on top on his...lol


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah, he's actually playing with it in the video. Swimming around it and jumping into the little hammock part. He's so cute! Then he just peeks at me like, "Ugh, I'm pooped."

If you watch from 2.06 on you'll see what I mean lol


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

He is really adorable and yes I saw that part....lol He has a very nice home , I can tell he is a very happy guy !!!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

That is really adorable!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Did this contest end?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Not yet we have some very nice entries. Keep them coming!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

when does it end? i might have a go but i need some time to find videos.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I will extend it one more week. Please do have a go at it.


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll have a go  Editing starts now. As for the music, may I use just non copyrighted kind?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i had a go here it is

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRZyUvk8n1E&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

That is adorable!


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I missed this one, going to try to get a video tonight


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

OMG CIEL!!!!
That face, just chilling on his IAL leaf xD
I love this contest! Wish I would have seen it sooner... I just might get a few videos of mine after my new boy gets here Saturday


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Here's My Entry!
http://youtu.be/anNjlkch9no


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I have information on the music at the beginning of the the thread and how to find it. There are thousands to choose from. I would so love to see many entries as I want to see the goal of educating people on bettas fullfilled by as many people as possible. So please enter and pass the word on.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Eeek! I forgot about this contest >< I was trying to make a video but for some reason my computer and any of the software I have doesn't recognize .mov and I've tried converting to .avi but it's not working to my favor :-( Sorry!!


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

@ lilnaugrim - I'm guessing you're using movie maker? You just have to save it as "recommended for this project" right under "publish this"


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Whittni said:


> @ lilnaugrim - I'm guessing you're using movie maker? You just have to save it as "recommended for this project" right under "publish this"


Yes but it doesn't even let me upload the video into the program so I can edit it. My older laptop would read any file no matter what, this laptop is older so I think that might be a problem. But the only thing that recognizes .mov is itunes, which I can't edit there....


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Can it upload it to attach to an email maybe? I could upload it for you if you could do that.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol thank you, my issue isn't the uploading to youtube. I can do that fine, but I want to edit it _first_ before I upload it. Or am I missing something? I know there are minor editing tools on YouTube but I want to link a few video's together and edit for sound/my voice, play with some effects and stuff like that.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Is today the day?
C'mon Tiny Tina! <3


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I am so computer illeterate <-- LOL, I had such a good idea but can't figure out how to actually do it. So no participate in this for me I guess.


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Possibly a library or hotel computer?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

The contest will end June 5th mostly because I will be off and will have time to finalize everything I may ask some other members to do the judging if they say yes that is. Thanks for participating!


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

How's the judging coming along?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

No decisions yet the official end is tomorrow. It may be a day or two before it's announced. So stay tuned.


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Sounds like a plan ^_^


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

The anonymous judges have decided!
Drum roll!
https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/6972876800/h7BDB0DCA/
1. Indigo betta
2. Whitney 8.3
3. Mashiro 
4. xxnoodlexx 

I have decided to award a prize to both the 3rd and fourth place winners (bumper sticker).
I have noticed all sites offer e-gifts cards so if you want to PM me your email I will make sure they get sent to you to you along with the links if applicable to purchase the prize. These will allow everyone regardless of age to purchase IAL or the bumpers stickers and let you keep your home address private. The Amazon card of course is the amount specified.

Congratulations to all that participated


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Do you mean "Whittni" for "Whitney 8.3"? 

I can't even find an entry for Whitney 8.3 ...


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I am very sorry I copied part of a sentence and your name was not spelled right. Yes that is you Whittni.


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

No worries, that's just wonderful!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm amazed that I'm 1st place :shock: I've never came first place in anything before I really wasn't expecting to win:shock::shock:


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

:welldone:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Congratulations everyone! All entries were great!

:blueyay::redyay::greenyay:


----------



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

I love these!


----------

